# Question about dinc2 roms



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

My wife just got a dinc2 and I have a tbolt so I'm not real up to speed on this phone. I have her rooted, s-off and I'm wondering if anybody could suggest a good daily driver. Thanks

BOLTED DOWN.....


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

Depends on what you really want man, we have great AOSP roms in OMFGB, Sense roms, and MIUI.

Personally, OMFGB has been my daily driver from day #1. I've tried all the rest, but i can't get the stability and speed i find in OMFGB


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks man that helps alot

BOLTED DOWN.....


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

ya def omfgb or cm7... depends on the person


----------



## TheAtheistReverend (Jul 28, 2011)

They all have a bug or two. MIUI is my daily driver. The only bug I know of is the mic in corded headphones doesn't work.
I did not have good luck with either if the other aosp ROMs listed here. I did have great luck with virtuouse unity though.
You should let us know what you pick for her and how it goes!


----------



## shoman24v (Jul 17, 2011)

SkyRaider Zeus or Virtuous Unity. Though with Unity I had to flash a few mods to fix it from saying EVDO to 3G and removing the location crosshair. Sense 3.0 is really nice.


----------

